# Which BRAHMS Symphony 4 on vinyl to choose?



## duroon (Feb 1, 2019)

Which BRAHMS Symphony 4 to choose?
I refer only to second hand vinyl records (LP)
Thank you very much


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I would need to know what was available.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

It's not my personal favorite, but pretty much by acclimation (if 90%+ can be considered acclimation) people would steer you to Carlos Kleiber's VPO recording.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Pittsburgh/Steinberg on Command LPs is a terrific performance. Also, the Walter/Columbia SO is very fine, too.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

William Steinberg and the PSO also did a fine recording for Everest records in 1960 :https://www.discogs.com/Brahms-William-Steinberg-Conducting-The-Pittsburgh-Symphony-Symphony-4-In-E-Minor-Opus-98/master/484580


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

My favorite versions are Van Beinum/Amsterdam Concertgebouw on Epic and Walter/Columbia Symphony on Columbia.
I also like very much Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra on EMI, Kertesz/Vienna Philharmonic on London/Decca and Reiner/Royal Philharmonic on Quintessence.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Haydn67 said:


> My favorite versions are Van Beinum/Amsterdam Concertgebouw on Epic and Walter/Columbia Symphony on Columbia.
> I also like very much Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra on EMI, Kertesz/Vienna Philharmonic on London/Decca and Reiner/Royal Philharmonic on Quintessence.


These are some of my favorites on CD, so I assume that they'd be my favorites on LP, too.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Toscanini/NBC
Reiner/RoyPO


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Boychev (Jul 21, 2014)

I used to find it really hard to get into Brahms' 4th, but a few weeks ago I revisited it through Kleiber's recording with the Vienna Philharmonic and it was awe-inspiring. Don't know if you could find that on vinyl as I'm not interested in collecting records, but definitely listen to that recording.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

wkasimer said:


> These are some of my favorites on CD, so I assume that they'd be my favorites on LP, too.


I assume your assumption would be correct:cheers:


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

david johnson said:


> I would need to know what was available.


One can check EBay and Discogs for their vinyl listings.


----------



## duroon (Feb 1, 2019)

today I was in a second-hand records shop
I Found a lot of BRAHMS 4 Symphony in vinyl
*Bruno Walter - price 2.50 €
Karajan 1977 - price € 5.00*
Karajan 1964 - price 5.00 €
Kleiber and Wiener - price € 10.00
Today I bought the *first two* (for now)
The seller said: "Kleiber very nice, but weird, he changes something of the sheet..." ... I do not know


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

De Sabata maybe, or Stokowski/ ALL American Youth Orchestra, or a Mengelberg.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt and the North German Radio Orchestra of Hamburg, Brahms' hometown orchestra. It was available on Vox and other labels and can easily be found on Amazon, ebay or Discogs. Be advised it is the opposite of the young (Carlos) Kleiber -- focusing on autumnal contemplation rather than high intensity and headlong drive a la Beethoven.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Carlos Kleiber (as recommended before, beautiful sleeve picture if you purchase vinyl) is definitely the one to go for IMO, incredible musicality, huge energy and a timeless approach, desert island material. Such a shame Kleiber only issued so little recordings. 

A reliable alternative more solid Brahms would be Karajan (DG recording with the BPO), as long as you go for his 60's recordings, they are really more interesting then the later ones.


----------

